# Government Penalties??



## Charlie12 (Nov 14, 2012)

I am posting a "hypothetical" post and am looking for anyone who may have 1st or 2nd hand knowledge of this "hypothetical" problem. Any advise???

Charlie and Jane moved to a foreign country after selling all their properties and goods as per gov't Canada instructions then declared non-resident status, to the Canadian government, and lived out of country for 2 years and always file their taxes on time and now as non-residents.

Charlie and Jane were advised by other expats they should not have declared non residency status, which deprives them of their medical coverage.

Charlie and Jane were foolish, returned to Canada for 3 months, applied for Canadian residency status, then moved back to a foreign country.

Charlie and Jane filed their proper income tax forms with Canada on time. Jane received her tax return, however, Charlie's tax return was held by the "International dept." of the CRA, until Charlie phoned them in October. At this time the CRA stated, "Your income tax return was sent out, today..... and by the way what is your present address??? 

Charlie did not answer any of CRA's questions.

Any advise for Charlie and Jane???


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Charlie12 said:


> Any advise for Charlie and Jane???


This isn't the environment you should be seeking legal advice, IMO. None of us know you or the true facts of the matter. My advice? Consult an attorney experienced in the area of law you're asking about. Best of luck.


----------



## Charlie12 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks butl that's a hell of a way to welcome an expat that specifically came to this site to meet the same, that MIGHT have had similar experiences. I did mention it was hypothetical. Not once did I ask for LEGAL advise. We wanted to know if anyone has had dealings with the gov't of Canada in such matters as residency. 
As for not knowing us...it goes two ways...we don't know you either, but were willing to listen.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

Charlie12 said:


> Thanks butl that's a hell of a way to welcome an expat that specifically came to this site to meet the same, that MIGHT have had similar experiences. I did mention it was hypothetical. Not once did I ask for LEGAL advise. We wanted to know if anyone has had dealings with the gov't of Canada in such matters as residency.
> As for not knowing us...it goes two ways...we don't know you either, but were willing to listen.


Well Charlie, i'm no lawyer so i won't offer any legal advice.
And i'm still living in the USA so anything i might add could be construed as nonsense.
Not to mention that i've never lived in Canada.

But hypothetically, you can bet that dealing with the government, in any form, is a losing proposition.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Your "hypothetical" may seem innocent enough to you. But there are trolls everywhere, looking for reasons to shut down the competition. 

And practicing law without a license is a crime all over the world. Online forum owners and administrators have been held responsible, or the sites shut down, when people have broken laws via use of their sites. Me, I want this place to stick around.

I echo Longford's advise: Charlie should talk to an attorney. And next time, BEFORE making decisions, Charlie and Jane should either talk to their taxation people, or get advise in their home country from an attorney who's familiar with expat issues.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

posting a Canadian tax problem on a Mexico forum seems like a complete waste of time.


----------



## kelsea44 (Nov 18, 2011)

I will just say....I am Canadian, and researched the move out of Canada, and non residency. I was going to write some thoughts here, but as others have said, there are too many side topics. I would suggest going to the CRA website and read up on the requirements/rules. Bottom line, hypothetically...if rules were followed and taxes were paid, why would they not want to answer questions and give addresses? If not...maybe they have been caught and need to pay the piper?????


----------

